# Under Construction ROCK VALLEY RACEWAY



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Having always wanted a track with diorama I have undertaken my new oval raceway. Future plans include painted "dirt" track with seams filled, spectators, concessions, stands, and much more. Might even have a guest appearance from Bob-zilla doing a little rappelling down the rocks. Just sayin' . Here is todays progress.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very cool - Great start! :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks. It is my first scenery attempt and I have been doing lots of research. Just had to finally dive in.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This will be quite fun to follow along with!
Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Great start.

Rob


----------



## bdsharp (Sep 27, 2012)

You'll need a "Watch for Falling Rocks" sign coming out of Turn 2.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh yeah. This will definitely allow my creative side to be able to play this Winter.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

don't look now ......

but, the last image to the right, the rock formation to the far right has a sorta facial image !!!!!
Jabba The Pizza Hut!

!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Learned about that in art school......the "happy accident" that is. I did notice that the other night. Maybe a few trees and Bob repelling will break that up. LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

More please sir ! :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

So no pics today but did make my daily run to Hobby Lobby with my 40% off coupon
for some tree trimmings. Now to learn how to make tiny trees. I also found a container of outdated oregano that might make some nice ground cover as well as a hint of Italy


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a great tutorial or two...

One

two


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Trees from wreath*



HadaSlot said:


> So no pics today but did make my daily run to Hobby Lobby with my 40% off coupon
> for some tree trimmings. Now to learn how to make tiny trees. I also found a container of outdated oregano that might make some nice ground cover as well as a hint of Italy


I bought a small artificial wreath and cut it up to make different kinds of evergreen trees for my layout. I made about 50 trees (shared some with some other guys) out of 1 small wreath. You can cut off sections and trim to make different size trees. Cost me $6 to make about 50 trees.

Click on my photos and the trees you see on my layout were what I made.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good. :thumbsup::thumbsup: For a first time attempt at scenery that background looks really good ........you sure you're a first-timer?? 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

A little more progress. Win43, it is really my first attempt. Working on base of hills. Read somewhere about foam trays from meat department being used so I hit up the meat guy and he hooked me up with a half dozen larger trays. Wanting to make some brick retaining walls I cut them to desired height and scribed in the lines with the point of a golf tee to appear like cinder blocks. I hot glued them down and found I could even curve them to follow flow of track and rock formations. I then wadded up some paper balls with the help of my ten year old assistant and did some pre filling behind retaining wall so the quantities:: of plaster was greatly reduced. Kind of came to a stand still until more plaster can be acquired. I am not happy with green tint of rocks so all will get a repaint. The flat area that I am working on now will be nice green grass. David


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Reminds me of a joke my uncle told me some 45 years ago...


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks...i guess? Still working on some tedious brick walls and pouring some plaster. Pics to come soon.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Started over on rock color. Much more rock-like. A few more black wash coats and the I can darken cracks and crevices and lighten highlights. The brick wall is made from foam meat trays. Hmmm, need to bbq soon. A little at a time.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*grass and shrubbery*

Liking rock color a lot more. The grass and shrubbery really liven things up. Now onto leveling out infield and turning it into dirt.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*Drivers Testing*

I was doing a little cleaning and surveying for "little ideas" for some behind the fence ideas I couldn't resist sizeing up the field.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*Before and After*








.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks GREAT!!! What time does the green flag drop? :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Tom, track preparation still under way. Thanks.







.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*More progess.....*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yo, I can taste the dirt and exhaust!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

This is looking great. Nice work.


Rob


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great looking bullring!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have been having a blast working on it. "Currently" I have been testing and cars are loosing power at certain sections of track which are pretty much permanently fastened down. I have used this method before in powering track and or adding timer. I just drilled two tiny holes on each side of power rails. I then cut a groove in rail right at drill holes.A solid piece of copper wire can then be pulled up and over rail and twisted under tabel and tied into power. Works pretty good without invading to much of the painted part. Once I get e every energized I will touch up. Every lane worked before painting but now will need this treatment here and there. Oh well.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

GREAT stuff! Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures. Love it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

innovative way of making power taps and definitely outside the box. thanx for sharing.


----------

